# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Porsche Cayenne Extremely...

## villies

*Porsche Cayenne Extremely High Performance Car*





The *Porsche Cayenne* is a mid-size luxury SUV produced by the German automaker Porsche since 2002, and North American sales began in 2003. It is the first V8 engined vehicle built by Porsche since 1995, when the Porsche 928 was discontinued. Sales of the Cayenne have been strong, with 100,000 sold as of June 2005, becoming Porsche's best-selling vehicle in North America. 40% of Cayenne sales are in North America. Sales slowed by 2006. The Cayenne was skipped for the 2007 model year, but has been redesigned for 2008. The 2008 model with feature a 4.8L V-8 engine with two turbochargers producing 500 hp (370 kW) and 516 ft·lbf (700 N·m). of torque reaching an estimated top speed of 171 mph (275 km/h). 








*Design* 

The Cayenne was co-developed with the Volkswagen Group, who were also looking to add a luxury SUV to their lineup, as a cost-sharing initiative. Volkswagen share this chassis (the E chassis) to underpin their Touareg sports utility vehicle, and Audi use an extended version for their Q7, although there are numerous styling, equipment and technical differences between the three vehicles. The Cayenne shares only its base engine with the Touareg, and Porsche's version is substantially modified. 









*Performance* 

The turbocharged model has extremely high performance for a sport utility vehicle. It is roughly as quick to 60 miles per hour as the company's Boxster S (about 5.2 seconds). Reviews indicate that the Cayenne handles remarkably well for a heavy SUV, whilst having a comfortable ride, and, by some sources, better off-road ability than BMW, Mercedes, and Infiniti. Those cars are, unlike native off-road vehicles, not meant to climb rock mountains and pass deep rivers (due to the price and comfort they offer) but are fully capable to drive "where man needs". Many users of SUVs report that car's ability to reach any skiing or recreational center and being comfortable during general winter drive is all they need. Other reasons for buying such cars are increased safety, street overview, and independence on "planned route" - which is why many US-based SUVs and pickups lack even 4-wheel drive or self-locking differentials. 




The competence, however, comes at a cost, with the "S" V8 (62 mph in 6.9sec) model being more expensive and not being as fast as the V8 BMW X5 (62 mph in 6.4), and the turbocharged model costing nearly US$90,200 before adding options, about as much as a V8 powered Mercedes-Benz S-Class. The Cayenne's rivals in terms of cost and prestige is the Land Rover Range Rover, and the BMW X5. The Mercedes-Benz M-Class and Audi Q7 regrettably fall short of this distinction. 



The Cayenne comes standard with alloy rims from 17"-21" sizes and a variety of styles. The least-expensive Cayenne model comes standard with the 17" rims, but has the cability to upgrade to any of the four 18"-21" rims. An all-season tire is standard on the 17" rim, and available as a no-cost option for 18" rims. These are the wheels that are most suitable for off-road/snow use. Lower-profile, high performance tires are standard for wheels above 19". These tires would not be suitable for off-road/snow use. Porsche/Volkswagen jointly did extensive off-road testing with the Cayenne and Touareg and actually both are not so capable off-road even though. 


Both vehicles come standard with 4-wheel drive, a manually lockable center differential and a "low range" setting. Options to make the vehicles more capable off-road include an available air suspension system which can raise the car's ride height on command and an interior switch allowing the rear differential to be manually locked along with the center unit. At maximum ride height, the air suspension system gives the Cayenne 10.7 inches (272 mm) of ground clearance.

----------


## volvo

nice ...have seen it on roadz...  zabardast hai...

----------

